# LongCast Spinning Reels



## riverbottoms (May 4, 2004)

I had to use up a Gift Certificate, so I bought myself a 7ft. St. Croix
medium with a fast tip. Any suggestions on a good longcast spinning reel? Will be using it to mostly toss stickbaits at night. 
I'm hoping santa leaves another Gift Certificate this year. If so wanting to buy another 7ft. St.Croix medium light with a extra fast tip for tossing light jigs. Any longcast reels suggestions on this one?
I was leaning towards something for both rods with a low gear ratio,
Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I purchased a 7' medium fast 1 piece and absolutly love it. I put a stradic 4000 on it and to tell you the truth it is a little to big wish i woulda gone with the 2500 series. Something with alittle slower ratio than 6:2:1, i do like the 4:2:1 a lot better. The pole is great for chucking bait off the walls for eyes or steelies. The rod has a great feel, though it being a 1pc. it is a pain trying to transport it sometimes. Dave


----------



## riverbottoms (May 4, 2004)

Dave,
I know what you mean about transporting longer rods, but I'll take a one piece rod any day.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I like the rear drags. Make doesnt bother me as long as its smooth in bail closing. I like the stren super braid with the light tip. 10lb dia. at 40lb test will handel anything from throwing to trollin. Green to for the night bite. Hope Santa treats ya good!


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

All my reels except one are rear drag. I find it easier to loosen or tighten the drag from the rear when fighting fish (mainly steelhead) especially from the walls and rocks. The one piece rods in my opinion have a much better feel from the featherlites up to the medium fast rods i have. 50% of the rods i own are one piece. I look for one piece before i opt for a two piece. I have had them come apart while casting before.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

shakespear synergy 249OF, long cast and quick fire trigger. comes with the aluminum spool and a exrta poly one.front drag. i have two of them matched on two 7' ugly stik lites. one great set-up for jigging and casting..10# mono on one spool and fireline on the other.


----------

